

Show HN: ZeroRM - SQL composition in Java (my first open-sourced side-project) - batbomb
https://github.com/zerorm/zerorm

======
batbomb
A lot of firsts on this for me, including the first time I've really used
github other than just git clone.

I wrote this because I tend to write and rewrite queries a lot, and a lot of
times ORMs get in the way.

Admittedly, I have different use cases, as I work in tables with 10 billion
rows and, more frequently, tables with 100m rows, so sometimes I have to
wrestle out all sorts of performance. In addition to that, I needed to come up
with a good way of merging data from geographically and system-diverse
databases at runtime for what is effectively a dynamic metadata file system
(large physics sets). This isn't always easy to do, although I'm looking into
possibly using Presto instead of something like this.

